# John Deere S1400 trimmer



## snprnut (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm working on a S1400 trimmer for someone at work, and I'm having a hell of a time finding out what plug it takes. Tried NGK's site, no application listed, also Champion, no help. I know its a Homelite trimmer, their site wasnt very good either.
Any ideas?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

That is a Homelite made trimmer. Uses NGK BPMR7A or Champion RCJ7Y


----------



## snprnut (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks Hankster, probably a .025"-.030" gap?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

That should work.


----------

